# $100 In Cuban Cigars—What It Can Buy



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

$100 In Cuban Cigars-What It Can Buy_David Savona_
Posted: January 8, 2015

69

News stories have abounded about Cuban cigars ever since President Barack Obama announced it was time to normalize relations between the United States and Cuba on December 17. Stories have begun to circulate about the dawn of "legal" Cuban cigars in the U.S., and the item that caught great attention among cigar aficionados is the new regulation that will allow travelers to Cuba to return to the U.S. with up to $100 worth of Cuban cigars. Current law prohibits any Cuban goods from coming in at all.
While the news is exciting to many, the reality is far more limited than some have made it appear. The changes-which have yet to go into effect, but are expected to occur sometime soon-will come with severe restrictions. First, the $100 worth of Cuban smokes only applies to those traveling on approved trips to Cuba from the U.S. It won't apply for third-party countries (so you won't be able to take a trip to, say, London or Paris and return legally to the U.S. with Cuban cigars) and it won't apply to buying cigars via mail order. The provision only will apply to trips between Cuba and the U.S.
Havana is filled with amazing cigar shops, each of which _Cigar Aficionado_ has visited, and although they boast some of the world's lowest prices on Cuban cigars, $100 still doesn't buy you very much. All cigars in Cuba are priced in Cuban Convertible Pesos (known as CUCs). The CUC is pegged to the price of the U.S. dollar, but there's a 10 percent charge taken by the Cuban government when changing U.S. dollars into Cuban currency.










The standard size box of Cuban cigars contains 25 sticks, and most retail for more than 100 CUCs, including just about every robusto, Churchill and double corona made on the island. Partagás Serie D No. 4s, the most popular cigar made in Cuba, sell for about 174 CUC per box of 25, or about $7 per cigar. With the $100 limit, one could import 14 of them. Cabinets of 50 Partagás Lusitanias sell for nearly 600 CUC ($12 each), so only eight of those could come back.
Cohibas are more expensive than the average Cuban cigar, and even the diminutive Cohiba Siglo I (4 inches long by 40 ring gauge) sells for more than 100 CUC per box of 25. Big Siglo VI cigars sell for about $20 each, and Esplendidos are about $25 apiece. And Cohiba Behike BHK 56 cigars, one of the most expensive cigars in Cuba, are more than $30 apiece, leaving the buyer only able to bring back three. (We have always been more fond of the smaller, somewhat cheaper Behike 52, a former Cigar of the Year, which can be had for about $22 each.)
With the advent of smaller boxes, there are options for those seeking a full box that makes the $100 limit. The new Montecristo Double Edmundo (92 points, _Cigar Aficionado_'s No. 15 cigar of 2014) can be had for just under 100 CUC for a box of 10. The Bolivar Libertadores runs about 110 CUC per box of 10, so you can bring back a box-as long as you smoke one of them first.
Any traveler to Cuba who is buying cigars should always be wary of buying outside of the proper channels. Fake cigars abound in Cuba, and a tourist walking around the city while smoking a cigar will likely be approached several times by people offering deep discounts on cigars, particularly Cohibas and Montecristos. Avoid the temptation, as what they have on offer is likely a counterfeit product, and virtually guaranteed to disappoint-no matter what the cost.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

You would end up with a nice vacation if you go there just to be able to bring back $100 worth of tobacco.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have already applied to the Government for permission to travel to Cuba. I am going to work it into my current vacation. My plan is to bring as many humanitarian items as possible to help the Cuban poor.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

:tu


----------



## ck475 (May 25, 2013)

Just have the shop give you a receipt for $100. customs wont know they were on sale etc.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Customs can be had for short money....I will give you a call this week ....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Customs can be had for short money....I will give you a call this week ....


:mischief:


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

nice travel plans, good luck!!!

:mrgreen:


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

tony

go to the comodoro hotel cigar shop ... cab from habana vieja to comodoro hotel ... 12$cuc

alejandros marevas ... 2.05$cuc
alejandros coronas ... 2.25$cuc

need a phone number ??? let me know ... you should call a week or two ahead .

derrek


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

dvickery said:


> tony
> 
> go to the comodoro hotel cigar shop ... cab from habana vieja to comodoro hotel ... 12$cuc
> 
> ...


Thank you kindly sir!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

So, about 50 customs? Excellent.

My guess is that once the new policy is in effect, and the international flights from the US start from major cities, we will have many of us with travel plans to Havana.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I thought this was one of the better articles that capitalized on the news to sell more ad space.

The Best Way to Spend Your $100 on Cigars in Cuba

Buying Cuban cigars just got a little easier thanks to a widening of travel privileges by the folks at the Capitol. More than 50 years after the last ones were imported, you can now bring $100 worth of Cuban cigars into the country for yourself.

You'll be surprised what $100 can (or can’t) buy you. Even though all of the cigars made in Cuba are technically owned and distributed by the country itself, prices still vary by brand, so the same amount of tobacco will cost one price for a Cohiba and another for Romeo y Julieta.

Cigar prices are going to vary a bit, and since the conversion rates change it's not going to be an exact science. But whether you're stocking up for the long haul or trying to impress your less lucky friends, this will help you map out how to burn your cash.

The Value Buyer
Let's say this trip to Cuba is a one-time deal for you. You're hoping to stock up just long enough to ride out the last of the embargo, which you're pretty sure won't outlast your self control. There's a small but delicious smoke for you: the Rafael Gonzalez Perla. Yes, it's a tiny cigar – just a few inches, quite narrow. But think of these little guys as a snack. The main course is coming, eventually.

Expect to Bring Back: 20+

The Traditionalist
You'll never go wrong with the Montecristo No. 2. One of the truly classic Cuban cigars, this pointed pick is a name-brand buy that (usually) manages to live up to the hype. Montecristo, though still a few years short of a century old, quickly outran most of its competitor during the capitalist days of the Cuban industry, and locked in legend status during the Revolution. The standardized No. 2 vitola (another word for size) exists in most of the Cuban cigar lines — or at least did at one point or another — so you'll see it in other brands. You'll also find something called the Petit No. 2: a smaller version of the same cigar, which will be slightly less expensive. That's a good option for the same taste at a lower price.

Expect to Bring Back: 5-8

The Orator
Are you always the life of the party? Do you have quippy replies to cocktail party snark, a library full of your own books, and the power to unite people? No? Well, you can always pretend you do with the classic Churchill. A long-lasting, large-format cigar, the Romeo y Julieta Churchill is an oft-imitated size meant to be gripped firmly in one's jaw or, alternately, pointed accusingly at others while in the hand. At least that's how you've seen it in the movies. Like Winston's own legacy, this one has stood the test of time, and its name has certainly stayed recognizable through the years.

Expect to Bring Back: 5-7

The Brand Name Shopper
Cohiba, right? You're just here for Cohiba, aren't you? Look, Cohiba is great, don't get us wrong, while other brands owned by the Cuban government have suffered in tough times, they've always kept Castro's "private" label at the highest possible quality because: 1) It’s the best seller and 2) you don't piss off Castro. But the price has also tended to reflect those facts, meaning that you'll be paying more by volume for a Cohiba than any other line. Still not dissuaded? The three most reliable and tasty vitolas tend to be the short and stubby Robusto, the long and narrow Lancero, or the Churchill-like Esplendido. Feel free to mix and match with some of the smaller Siglo I and II cigars to get your last few dollars spent.

Expect to Bring Back: 3-6

The Historian
If you want to get technical, the last Cuban cigars acquired legally in the U.S. were rounded up by Kennedy's press secretary in 1962. Kennedy's man came back with 1,200 machine-made H. Upmann Petit Upmanns and, stockpile secured, he signed the embargo into law. The Petit Upmann was discontinued in 2002, but the better-made Petit Corona is a nice, short substitute for any sentimentalist.

Expect to Bring Back: 15+

The Collector
The thing about Cuban cigars is that the more obscure stuff tends to go out of production. While Montecristo and Cohiba production increases, the likes of Diplomaticos and Quai D’Orsay dwindle in range and volume. Diplomaticos, in fact, is down to just one size: the torpedo-tipped No. 2. No, it's not a recognized brand, but in the days of small batches and micro breweries, this of this as the under-appreciated gem in the portfolio. And one that some may never get to try, at this rate.

Expect to Bring Back: 10+

The True Connoisseur
If you're truly a cigar obsessee, then frankly you've been purchasing illegally for quite some time, so the idea of buying from Cuba seems expensive and hassle-filled. Well that's not entirely true. Cuban prices don't just avoid the import taxes and retail prices (and luxury taxes) of nanny states like Australia and Canada, where the'’re basically trying to price people out of bad habits. And besides the savings, there are some things that never make it to the U.S., like Edición Limitadas and regional editions for other countries. A lot of stuff never gets exported, and a lot of discontinued cigars are still on shelves in Cuba, aging away, waiting for the right guy to come along. Are you that guy? Be that guy.

The All-Day Smoker
There are cigars that make for an entire day of smoking — the kind you light on the first tee and finish at the clubhouse, or take out when the boat pulls away from the dock and pose with while holding the day's catch. These aren't the sorts of smokes that one accepts lightly: It’s not just an investment, it’s a challenge — one that will be rewarded by attention and determination. Though they've fallen out of fashion, Cuba still makes two of the most legendary long smokes: the Partagás Lusitania and the Hoyo de Monterrey Double Corona. These are multi-hour smokes, so though they're a little pricey, they're giving you your money's worth.

Expect to Bring Back: 4-5

The Best Friend
You're the generous type, but only with people who appreciate a good thing. And you don't like spending a lot of money unless you get to share it with someone special. If this is you, we seriously suggest you focus on yourself for a moment — but if you insist, there's only one cigar line you'll be purchasing: Cohiba Behike. Released in extremely limited quantities every year, the three Behike vitolas make rare appearances because of the special blend of tobaccos, and the company's desire to maintain a large demand. The largest size is the 6 1/2 inch BHK 56, the smallest the 4 1/2 inch BHK 52. There's argument over which of the three is the "best" but they're all at a higher quality level worthy of a special occasion. This guy owes you. Big.

Expect to Bring Back: 2


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

I would travel there and only bring back 50 customs within the $100 limit.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> So, about 50 customs? Excellent.
> 
> My guess is that once the new policy is in effect, and the international flights from the US start from major cities, we will have many of us with travel plans to Havana.





UTKhodgy said:


> I would travel there and only bring back 50 customs within the $100 limit.


:mrgreen:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> .................... My plan is to bring as many humanitarian items as possible to help the Cuban poor.


Thank you Brother, that is beautiful. :nod:


----------



## Matyoka (Apr 10, 2015)

bpegler said:


> So, about 50 customs? Excellent.
> 
> My guess is that once the new policy is in effect, and the international flights from the US start from major cities, we will have many of us with travel plans to Havana.


The new policy has been in effect for OFAC license holders... and NO, you will not have flights from major cities while the embargo stands. What the generic US Citizen needs is the embargo to be lifted which also means that you will be able to bring back a suitcase of Habanos. Question that will have to be clarified by our Govt is how to tax the influx of Cuban goods... And be assured, Uncle Sam will want his share 

However, there will be a bigger problem that will need attention: Trademark!!!!

"Cuban brands such as Bolivar, Cohiba, Hoya De Monterey, Montecristo, Partagas, Punch and Romeo y Julieta are sold around the world. But since the United States does not recognize the Cuban trademarks, non-Cuban versions of cigars with identical brand names are sold here. When and if the Cuban embargo is lifted entirely, the entry of Cuban cigars, rum and other products into the U.S. will still face obstacles, most notably the issue of brand ownership. As a result of exceptions resulting in the availability of contradictory positions, Cuban cigars and rum have not been available in the U.S. during the embargo, but the registration of nonexpropriated Cuban trademarks was permitted. Until these contradictions are resolved, it will not be as simple as walking into the corner humidor to purchase a free-market Cuban cigar."


----------

